# Researcher in jail after attempting to smuggle Ebola



## old medic (14 May 2009)

Researcher in jail after attempting to smuggle Ebola
By ROSS ROMANIUK, SUN MEDIA
Last Updated: 14th May 2009, 3:57am
http://www.winnipegsun.com/news/winnipeg/2009/05/14/9453421-sun.html


> A researcher took genetic material linked to the deadly Ebola virus out of Winnipeg's National Microbiology Laboratory before ending up in custody in North Dakota for allegedly trying to smuggle 22 vials into the United States.
> 
> But the "Ebola gene" substance contained in some of the containers which the former Winnipeg lab employee is accused of trying to sneak across the border last week is not dangerous, the facility's scientific director stressed yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## gcclarke (14 May 2009)

Industrial espionage vice biological warfare... definitely the better of the two motives, but still troubling nonetheless.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 May 2009)

Watch how Obama's Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano ramps this up as another excuse to thicken the northern border  :


----------

